

Do you know your web browser's version? - aynlaplant
http://betanews.com/2012/08/29/do-you-know-your-web-browsers-version/

======
qznc
Don't care.

It only matters, when I want to view something like the newest WebGL demo.

Additionally, it matters, if a version update breaks a plugin, but this is not
specific to a certain version number.

~~~
__chrismc
I concur.

Browser version only matters if you're looking at or developing cutting-edge
web technologies.

For any other users in 99.99% of cases it doesn't matter.

Devs do need to know this stuff, and act accordingly. But if the right
strategies are used every visitor can get a usable site and not have to worry
about if they're using SuperBroswer v13.2.4.094 alpha 3 nightly 6

------
nulldevice
Since the launch of Chrome, the browsers release cycles has been so quick that
it is hard to keep a log of it. Thanks to the seamless upgrade, there is no
need to.

It is amazing how it took more than 5 years for Firefox to go v1 to v3; but it
took just over couple years from v3 to v15.

------
sold
I just realized my Chrome on Ubuntu did not update for over half a year out of
some reason. Scary.

------
jordn
No.

